# Lowrance HDS III Netzwerk Frage.....



## Sub5 (9. April 2017)

Hi,

ich habe eine frage bezüglich meines Netzwerkes.
Habe an der Steuerkonsole ein HDS III 9 und am Bug ein HDS III 7 über eine Netzwerk verbunden.
Ich nutze sowohl den Heckgeber, den ich gerade auf AIRMAR upgrade und den Frontgeber am XI5.

Problem: 

Eingebunden im Netzwerk kann ich jeweils immer nur an beiden Geräten einen Geber als Quelle verwenden und auch an beiden Geräten immer nur das gleiche Bild sehen. 
Ich finde das meistens nicht sehr vorteilhaft, gerade wenn einer hinten und einer vorne fischt ist einer gezwungen beim anderen mitzuschauen. 

Das für für mich den Nutzen des Netzwerkes ad absurdum, denn ich degradiere dadurch ja ein teures Gerät zum Monitor.

Löse ich nun die gelben Netzwerkkabel um das Frontgerät aus dem Netzwerk zu entfernen, habe ich aus irgendeinem Grund ein schlechteres Bild. Wird griseliger und unschärfer.

Ideal: Am liebsten würde ich mal getrennt und und mal gemeinsam arbeiten können. 

Gerade wenn ich Ziele über den Motorguide ansteuere (übers Netzwerk am lowrance, Spielerei.) oder wenn ich mich an einen Buhne herantaste, sehe ich auch gerne am Steuerstand die Tiefe vom XI5 Geber vorne.

Wenn ich aber fische hätte ich gerne an den Geräten lieber getrennte Signale als einen Geber auf beiden Geräten.

Habe ich irgendwas im Netzwerk falsch verstanden oder installiert oder ist das der Soll Zustand und wenn ich daran was ändern will, muss ich das vordere Gerät aus dem Netzwerk rauswerfen (was ich eigentlich nicht will) oder aber mir das neue CARBON zulegen. 

Über eure Lösungen bzw. Ratschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.

lg

Thomas


----------



## trollmänchen (9. April 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HDS III Netzwerk Frage.....*

Hallo Thomas
Das ist wohl so bei einem Netzwerk das immer nur die Daten vom Master und nicht auch das Slave angezeigt werden. Darum auch Netzwerk. Ich habe auf meinem Boot schon mit drei Geräte im Netzwerk gearbeitet, und das Ergebnis war immer das gleiche = der Master gab alle Signale zu den externen Gräten vor.
Des Weiteren kann man im Netzwerk auch nur einmal die Alarme Tiefe - Flachwasser usw. vorgeben. Wenn ich jedoch jedes Gerät ohne Netzwerk gefahren bin konnte ich zwar die Echolot Signale einzeln verarbeiten - mußte  jedoch auf den Comfort der extra Schmankerl wie Karte Navionics und Side - Down/Scan verzichten. 
Bei den Echolot Bildern (ohne Netzwerk) hatte ich immer eine gute Bildqualität = kein Grieseln oder Unschärfe. Hier eventuell mal die Ping Geschwindigkeit optimieren.

Gruß Trollmänchen


----------



## cohosalmon (9. April 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HDS III Netzwerk Frage.....*

Also ich bin jetzt kein Elektronikexperte und verstehe von den Geraeteverbindungsarten nicht sonderlich viel aber ich habe 2 HDS Geraete (2. Gen.) mit einem Kabel verbunden (nicht gelb) und ich kann an beiden Geraeten jeweils waehlen ob ich dasselbe oder das Signal des anderen Geraetes anzeigen will. Und ich habe auch 2 Geber (normal und structure) und kann auch hier bei beiden Geraeten unabhaengig das jeweilige Bild waehlen, obwohl der structure Geber nur and dem Touch Geraet haengt.


----------



## Sub5 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HDS III Netzwerk Frage.....*



trollmänchen schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> Das ist wohl so bei einem Netzwerk das immer nur die Daten vom Master und nicht auch das Slave angezeigt werden. Darum auch Netzwerk. Ich habe auf meinem Boot schon mit drei Geräte im Netzwerk gearbeitet, und das Ergebnis war immer das gleiche = der Master gab alle Signale zu den externen Gräten vor.
> Des Weiteren kann man im Netzwerk auch nur einmal die Alarme Tiefe - Flachwasser usw. vorgeben. Wenn ich jedoch jedes Gerät ohne Netzwerk gefahren bin konnte ich zwar die Echolot Signale einzeln verarbeiten - mußte  jedoch auf den Comfort der extra Schmankerl wie Karte Navionics und Side - Down/Scan verzichten.
> Bei den Echolot Bildern (ohne Netzwerk) hatte ich immer eine gute Bildqualität = kein Grieseln oder Unschärfe. Hier eventuell mal die Ping Geschwindigkeit optimieren.
> ...



Genaus so ist es leider bei mir auch. Sonderlich toll ist das leider nicht, und ich denke es wäre auch keine Raketenwissenschaft das Softwaremäßig hinzubekommen.

Offenbar würde hier das CARBON Abhilfe schaffen, und ich hatte wohl noch einen Steckplatz für ein drittes Gerät vorbereitet. Die Frage ist aber, wenn ich das CARBON dann als Master nehme, ob ich am HDS III im Netzwerk dann auch beide Geber sehen kann.

Liebe Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Sub5 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HDS III Netzwerk Frage.....*

So vielleicht eine Teillösung für alle die das gleiche Problem haben.

Das HDS 4.5 Software Update bringt offenbar, gleich wie beim CARBON, die Möglichkeit auf einem Gerät beide Geber zu sehen.

Ob man dann auch jedes Gerät einzeln sehen kann ist mir nicht klar.

Aber vorab mal Geld gespart.....

Liebe Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Sasch069 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HDS III Netzwerk Frage.....*

Du musst im Menu 'Network Sonar' deaktivieren, dann kannst du als Quelle je das eigene Gerät definieren (Einstellungen > Sonar > Netzwerk Sonar). Seit dem 4.5er Update ist 'Network Sonar' jedoch als Default definiert worden und aktiviert sich mit jedem Neustart des Gerätes. D.h. du musst jedes Mal 'Network Sonar' wieder deaktivieren...gut möglich, dass Navico/Lowrance mit dem nächsten Update diese Einstellung wieder ändert, da es noch mehr Usern geht wie dir...


----------



## Sub5 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HDS III Netzwerk Frage.....*



Sasch069 schrieb:


> Du musst im Menu 'Network Sonar' deaktivieren, dann kannst du als Quelle je das eigene Gerät definieren (Einstellungen > Sonar > Netzwerk Sonar). Seit dem 4.5er Update ist 'Network Sonar' jedoch als Default definiert worden und aktiviert sich mit jedem Neustart des Gerätes. D.h. du musst jedes Mal 'Network Sonar' wieder deaktivieren...gut möglich, dass Navico/Lowrance mit dem nächsten Update diese Einstellung wieder ändert, da es noch mehr Usern geht wie dir...



Vielen dank,

Werde es probieren beim nächsten mal.

Liebe Grüsse

Thomas


----------

